# I bought a new folder.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I bought a new Ruger/CRKT collaborative folder. While the folder itself was well made with a secure lock positioned correctly, the bevels were poorly made.

I inked the belly bevels, and the first pass with the stones showed me the stone hit high on one side and low on the other. The tanto bevel was the worst. The left side actually had a curlicue twist to it. The other side wasn't much better. I took a 140 Atoma diamond plate and just removed it altogether.

After numerous grades of stones stones and several grades of Alumina on glass, I finished the bevels with 3.2 million nanodiamond slurry from Ken Schwartz. The belly bevel is quite sharp, but the tanto bevel is at a very obtuse angle and does not have the same keenness.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

I liked the design of that knife and considered it but I didn't really want another tanto at the moment so I settled on a few other CRKT offerings -



















My first CRKT knives, not bad at all.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I've liked CRKT for many years.

I didn't really want another tanto either, I have two TOPS Mil-Spie 3.5Ts and an Emerson/Protech. I had been carrying the ZT0909, but I wanted something I could "bang up" if need be.

That's the nice thing about a "black wash" finish. The knife looks worn out already!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

turbo6 said:


> I liked the design of that knife and considered it but I didn't really want another tanto at the moment so I settled on a few other CRKT offerings -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have 2 of those "neck knives" and pretty much always have one on!


----------



## ChuckDT (May 3, 2017)

That blade looks hefty! Nice addition!


----------

